# Sobre alimentador para autos turbo



## TATOROKRW5 (Mar 12, 2009)

Buenas. Este es mi primer post como miembro del foro.
Bueno yo soy técnico electrónico y estoy armando este circuito:







Básicamente necesito ayuda por que  me gustaría saber si en verdad anda antes de montarlo en la placa.
En la entrada del primer amplificador va conectado un sensor (MPX100DP), que es un sensor de presión de aire.
La salida del sensor es de 10-65mv lineales. Lo que intento hacer es que el relé active a una presión indicada por el potenciómetro.
Es ay mi duda, no se si el divisor de tensión que diseñe este bien, en el simulador parece andar bien.
Y también quiero escuchar opiniones sobre el circuito.

Para los que les interese, el circuito que ven lo voy a aplicar en autos Turbos, la idea es que el circuito active una segunda bomba de nafta cuando el turbo se activa, ya que la nafta del carburador no alcanza, y la parte de regulación es por que cada auto necesita que active a una determinada presión de aire.

A continuación adjunto los archivos de la imagen, hoja de datos y archivo “lvw”.

Desde ya gracias a todos lo que me puedan ayudar.


----------

